# Multiple CDs -> one DVD



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Is it possable to burn the files from 7 prebought CD-ROMs (that are one program) on to one DVD-R and have it work correctly? I use The Print Shop 11 Deluxe Edition quite a bit and its a big PITA to have to switch around CDs everytime I wanna insert a new graphic. Print Shop comes with seven CDs: An install cd, program cd, and 5 art cds with contain the half a million or whatever graphics. I find my Self using MS Publisher more and more as need no CD's but the graphic selection is nowhere near as great using clip art. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This sounds very interesting. This reminds me of compressing cd .wav to .mp3 files to play on mp3 players and to take up much less space.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

There is no reason why that wouldn't work in your case Steve.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great! You know at the time I would have been willing to pay an extra $15-$20 just to get this software on DVD, Mattel never thought of that. I would also like MS Encarta as my reference suite, but the full featured deluxe edition is spanned across several CDs. I might get that one day, 2002 is almost over I might as well wait for the 2003 edition. I'm still using Compton's Encyclopedia Deluxe 1999, Which cost all of $5 after rebate at walmart. Now I just got to find some one with a DVD-RW drive in their PC


----------

